# My custom 4-Fader Faderbox



## MatFluor (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello there,

As in another thread already mentioned - because the shipping and taxes cost of the FaderCTRL are just a bit too steep for my liking (I'm living in Switzerland) I tried my hand at building one on my own, for my needs.

Since I already had some components lying around, and am a programmer it wasn't too hard to get started.

What do I want here? Well - short show-off and if it benefits everyone, maybe share the blueprints / make my box open source.







It has 4 Faders, CC7, CC1, CC21 and CC72. As mentioned, it was first and foremost a "scratch your own itch" project, intended to use with my Spitfire libraries (Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato and one free-assignable Fader respectively). Plug and Play, no middleware needed. The unit is 90% self-made, meaning (and you see it) I made the cuts myself, wired and programmed everything.

If somebody in Europe wants a customized Faderbox, which has a hand-made quality (meaning it's not hardcore industrial quality), just hit me up. I don't intended to make a huge business out of it, but if demand is there, I consider getting components made professionally. I am yet looking into engraving, so your name could be on the box and maybe custom colors 

Cheers,
Mat


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 29, 2017)

I live in the south end of the world, so diy is a must.

I have been thinking about arduino and some faders and knobs but so far is more thatn I can handle!


----------



## wst3 (Sep 29, 2017)

Very Generous Offer.

I have an idea of the effort involved - I built a prototype (read no case, really ugly) around the TI Launchpad, and it was a lot more involved than I expected. There are some libraries available for Arduino and Raspberry Pi, so they are probably better choices. If you do decide to make it open source I am very interested. I can maybe even offer to help folks on this side of the pond.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, I built it with an Arduino (and then migrated to a Teensy, since the Arduino Uno doesn't do USB-Midi)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 29, 2017)

I'd be interested in seeing your programming for it and how you interfaced with the hardware. I did some assembly programming for an R Pi and used things like the SNES controller but never something as complicated as this with USB.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2017)

Good job Mat, it has a sort of old-school Tom Oberheim look to it. Good luck with your endeavor and DIY spirit.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 29, 2017)

wow! I completely skipped over the Teensy board, that thing is cool. I have some reading to do!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 29, 2017)

I will set up a sub-page on my website concerning the built of this faderbox, as well as a contact form to order a custom one 

I will list the parts needed, schematics and code snippets. You can write the code yourself - but I'll provide the important parts, maybe a bit "tutorial-like".

I'll sit on it tomorrow, I'll update here. A DIY-Kit would be a fun option too to sell


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice! do you know if teensy can handle more faders and knobs? (like 8 faders and 12 knobs)


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 29, 2017)

Very Nice! 

Is it mechanical?


----------



## Gordon_hiphoplp (Oct 15, 2017)

Can you upload a video of it somewhere so we get to know it better and also i am interested in it


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 3, 2017)

hi! any news on the diy faderbox data?
thanks


----------

